# Draw a character from the person above you!



## jiny (Jul 3, 2016)

totally did not get this idea from toyhou.se .....

well this is like a forum game but it's not a spammy one so i guess it can't go in the basement.. also it involves art so.... !!

basically you have to post & draw a character from the person above u like so:

person 1: lol post
person 2: claim (edit drawing into post later)

And so on.

There is rules though!

You *must* edit your post with the art!! Please do not just post so you can get art! 
Please wait atleast *3 posts* before posting again. Please be fair to other people. ;u;
Do *not* post if you don't plan on drawing for the user above you. Thank the person who drew for you via PM or VM. Posting just to say thank you ruins the thread.

Also, make sure you post your character refs in your posts so the person above you will know what to draw!

My characters are right *>>here!<<*
Pick anyone you'd like to draw cx

I feel like this'll be a fun warmup/practice game for regular artists. I will participate too!

There's no one above me so I guess I'll draw the first person's character.

@Hatori


Spoiler:  












@Nightmares


Spoiler:


----------



## Hatori (Jul 3, 2016)

Can they be sketches too? I'd love to try this! Here's my OC list (also in my signature): *[✰]* or my little companions here if they interest you! *[✰]*

I'd love to draw one of yours, I'll edit here when I'm finished~



EDIT: Uploading them now:



Spoiler:  kianli













Spoiler:  Zephyr, 'cause I couldn't resist drawing them











Hope both of you like them!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 3, 2016)

I'M SO DOWN FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIs. HELL YEAH LETS ALL DRAW FOR EACH OTHER

(I GOT YOU FAM)


http://toyhou.se/335027.inais


----------



## namiieco (Jul 4, 2016)

Done! Sorry about the lighting ^ ^; 
https://i.imgur.com/GWzbzxZ.jpg (the file was too big)

one of these? https://imgur.com/a/i8KE3
V Ahh I love it <3


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh my gosh this looks so fun! :3 

One of these babs? :0 [x]


Finished!
I hope you like it ;w;


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 4, 2016)

doing this tomorrow when i wake up !! 

my bab is *here* btw <3



Spoiler: skweekerz







here u go !! <3 sorry it's super sketchy, that's how i usually draw rip


----------



## apharel (Jul 4, 2016)

Wasn't planning to spend so much time on this but the hours just flew by lool. >w<

Mayor Poppy [x]
Souffle [x]


----------



## Balverine (Jul 4, 2016)

I did chibi Souffle!!!
I hope she looks alright > w <






My babs


----------



## himeki (Jul 5, 2016)

CLAIMMMMMMMM


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 5, 2016)

(ik i did art for you before but eh)
claim!! :0

anyone from my toyhou.se??  quq


----------



## iovis (Jul 5, 2016)

Oc: [1] [2]


----------



## Jint (Jul 5, 2016)

claim!
anyone from my toyhouse is fine, my faves are eous/linden/zeke/kouki if you'd like a lead ^ q ^





​


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 5, 2016)

Claim!

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3

Wait, the person below me is banned though ;-;


----------



## -Sora- (Jul 5, 2016)

Claim!

[x]


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

Claimed! Sorry if I don;t do it justice ;-;

Oc-https://toyhou.se/426246.suda


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 5, 2016)

For Aali: [ x ] ( sorry, i haven't drawn in like, a week >.> )

[ x ] or [ x ]


----------



## himeki (Jul 5, 2016)

claim! http://toyhou.se/himeki


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2016)

Derp double post


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2016)

Claim

Someone from my toy house http://toyhou.se/Cadbberry/characters please
Edit- Trying Chibi, so sorry


----------



## jiny (Jul 5, 2016)

claim! 



Spoiler: Blue Diamond











anyone from my toyhou.se is fine!! just draw one that has less than 6 pieces of art~


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 5, 2016)

claiming! toyhou.se is in my sig! (?∀`)

edit:
for kianli!! 


Spoiler












aahh thanks aali!


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

Claim! I hope that's ok if I claim another. I need practice and I'm working on the 1st one right now.

Also thank you xCherrySkyx for the drawing of Suda! I love his facial expression so much!!!!!!!

OC

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait the person above me on the 2nd page is banned, what do i do

Edit: here you go Kanaa, sorry it's not the best, I tried my hardest. *If you do use it on Toyhou.se please set the online artist to Aali. Thanks.*



Spoiler: I don't know how to save correctly


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

bump to fix glitch


----------



## jiny (Jul 5, 2016)

um i guess i'll take over for the banned ones ;u; 



Spoiler: Aali











i'll work on those. claim! my toyhou.se is in my sig. don't draw ppl with more than 6 pieces of art!!


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jul 5, 2016)

claim! 
here ya go http://toyhou.se/FaithTrustPixieDust/characters :')

EDIT:
Hope its ok for you

better verssion http://imgur.com/bLdu40G


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

Claim.

Requesting Suda again because I've had him forever and he's just now getting art I'm sorry bby ;-;

https://toyhou.se/426246.suda

Edit: Done! I'm sorry if you don't like it, I put a lot of effort into this

_If you use it on toyhou.se pls set the online artist to Aali_



Spoiler


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2016)

Claim
requesting someone from my toy house- in sig

Trying more chibis (i am so bad)


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 5, 2016)

Claim cause why not

Hope you like it! I'll also send you a clearer and transparent version! 
OCs in sig


----------



## Hatori (Jul 5, 2016)

Claiming again! OC's also in sig or companions here: [x]

Thank you in advance!

EDIT: 



Spoiler:  Skweekerz


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 5, 2016)

CLAIM !! just finished drawing one + got a drawing, too !! 

my one lonely oc is *here*, though more should be joining soon !!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2016)

Claim again 

Toyhou.se in sig

Art for you!


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

claim again https://toyhou.se/426941.takagi#1503248

Edit: Here you are. _If you use it on toyhou.se please set the online artist to Aali, thank you_



Spoiler


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 5, 2016)

omg claimed ( sorry its me again )




Full size: [ x ]

[ x ] or [ x ]


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 6, 2016)

Claim

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3?edit=1
http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm?edit=1
http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1?edit=1
http://sta.sh/22210q26lwh8?edit=1
http://sta.sh/22ff6r2sn5qx?edit=1


----------



## jiny (Jul 6, 2016)

lolol claim // toyhou.se is in my sig! pls draw ppl who have less than 5 pieces of art!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also added new rule in OP ;3;


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 6, 2016)

kianli said:


> lolol claim // toyhou.se is in my sig! pls draw ppl who have less than 5 pieces of art!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also added new rule in OP ;3;



Claim! Drew Aya.   

For the person who is going to draw me.... Just use this photo of my face lol. http://pre13.deviantart.net/16b3/th/pre/i/2016/188/f/a/da_id_by_babykittenlove-da92ozy.jpg


----------



## ~Mae~ (Jul 6, 2016)

Claim? You're super cute aha

Max would be good :3 https://toyhou.se/497246.max/gallery



Spoiler: done!


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 6, 2016)

Claim!
Ref: https://i.imgur.com/ozZw257.png
I'll like her in this outfit please: Link!


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jul 6, 2016)

heres your pic!!



someone please draw phi from zero time dilemma !! 
http://neoqueenhoneybee.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Zero-Time-Dilemma-character-art-71.jpg


----------



## namiieco (Jul 6, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/31ny5n9.jpg done! sorry for the low quality

http://toyhou.se/544243.april?


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 6, 2016)

CLAIMMMM

*( ref )*


----------



## Aali (Jul 6, 2016)

Claim! I'll start whenever the person above posts a ref

https://toyhou.se/451660.akemi-katsuro

edit: Finished! If you use it on Toyhou.se please set online artist to Aali!



Spoiler


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> Claim! I'll start whenever the person above posts a ref
> 
> https://toyhou.se/451660.akemi-katsuro



Claim! :3
Done! Finally :0
I hope you like it! ♡

For whoever is below, OCs are in my sig


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jul 6, 2016)

claim ~ i think ill draw your oc snowy??

can someone please draw q from zero time dilemma for me?


----------



## Hatori (Jul 6, 2016)

claim once more!

EDIT: 



Spoiler:  Just thought I'd make a little doodle


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 6, 2016)

Claim :3

in sig

Im so sorry....


Spoiler: I just....


----------



## mintellect (Jul 7, 2016)

Claim, though you don't have any sort of ref.

My OC Midori looks like this, though their hair is dip dyed fuchsia, their shirt is a crop top, and there are paint splatters on their coat.
You can leave out the paint cans and splatters in the background if you want.


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 7, 2016)

The link isnt working for me



Cadbberry said:


> Claim :3
> 
> in sig



Guess for now ill do this! Tho if Diancie Rose fixes the link i'll do his/her one too 

Oc- {x}
Cadbberry ~ {^}


----------



## Gir (Jul 7, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> Oc- {x}



Claiming, I'll try to get it done in a day or two. 

EDIT:
My art still needs a lot of improvement, but I hope you like it. Your OC is really cute and I had fun drawing her ^^



Spoiler:  For Bloody_House







Could I get art of my mayor, either outfit is fine. references


----------



## Sdj4148 (Jul 7, 2016)

ringpop said:


> Claiming, I'll try to get it done in a day or two.
> 
> Could I get art of my mayor, either outfit is fine. references



Claim! I'll try to finish the top one by the end of today! Here's a ref 



Spoiler






 this is her dress x and her hair color and style and she's just wearing black flats.

EDIT: I finished her! 


Spoiler


----------



## Aali (Jul 7, 2016)

Claim! If pokemon go servers don't go back up tonight I'll draw this

https://toyhou.se/426246.suda/gallery 
Can you please draw him in his bakery outfit? Thanks

Edit: Finished! If you use it on toyhou/se please set online artist to Aali



Spoiler


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 7, 2016)

Claim :>

Done! 


OCs in sig~


----------



## Sdj4148 (Jul 7, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Claim :>
> 
> OCs in sig~



Claim! I'm going to do Layla Hart! 

EDIT: I know you'll love her because I love her and I hardly like any drawings I do. Also, I can't decide which one I like best, lines or colored lines, so I'll give you them both! (And please tell me which on you like better, it'll help me out  )

 and 

Refs: x (hair color: x hairstyle: x dress: x and she's wearing blue sneakers.)

EDIT: Also, just realized that I broke the wait 3 posts rule. Sorry, please don't ban me from this  this is fun I won't do it again!


----------



## spookycipher (Jul 8, 2016)

claim!

i am smol x

(pls also don't draw the hat!!!)


----------



## Aali (Jul 8, 2016)

Claim! If they don't add a ref later I guess i'll vm them :/ people keep forgetting

Also this will probably be my last claim until I finish the other 2 and get my 2 drawings in return

https://toyhou.se/426246.suda


----------



## namiieco (Jul 9, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/KJHSWWZ.jpg
eehehhh sorry i cant draw today ;-; sorrry

https://charahub.com/character/889350/Touma or https://charahub.com/character/890168/Conan ?


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 9, 2016)

Claim! ill stop now

{.}

Edit- here ya go!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 9, 2016)

Claim! c:
I hope this is okay 
http://imgur.com/HIwZxwP


http://sta.sh/21o3ckjyfssf?edit=1


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2016)

Claim :3 
http://toyhou.se/Cadbberry/characters



Spoiler:  Done


----------



## Milleram (Jul 9, 2016)

Claim! 

*Edit:*



Spoiler: Karsin:











Could someone please draw my OC, Elias?
http://sta.sh/2un2i44hhih


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 9, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> Claim!
> 
> Could someone please draw my OC, Elias?
> http://sta.sh/2un2i44hhih



*chokes* He's so fancy

Done!



Ocs  in sig :>


----------



## jiny (Jul 9, 2016)

claim :>

ocs in sig, please draw one that is new! just click on "new to old"


----------



## Jint (Jul 10, 2016)

claim! 

preferred ocs here, but anyone else is ok too~

edit:



Spoiler: i love frills yELLS










​


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 10, 2016)

claim ?ψ(｀∇?)ψ
toyhou.se in sig 8)



Spoiler:  jint jint jint jint jint jint jint jint jint


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 10, 2016)

Claim :3
Link in sig



Spoiler:  Hope you like it


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jul 10, 2016)

Currently working on the other one so Ill claim again :')

EDIT:


Heres mine: http://toyhou.se/FaithTrustPixieDust/characters


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 10, 2016)

Claim c: anyone from here?


Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 10, 2016)

Claim
I had to do this on paint, but I still think she'd cute!


Spoiler:  










Draw my Mayor, link in the info box below =D


----------



## Gir (Jul 10, 2016)

Claim.



Spoiler: For KaydeeKrunk



I added Muffy since I saw your thread in the museum shop, I hope that's okay. 





Please draw my mayor, either outfit is fine. Reference


----------



## Pearls (Jul 10, 2016)

Claim!



Spoiler: sorry it's kinda sketchy











http://toyhou.se/xcharax/characters


----------



## Sdj4148 (Jul 10, 2016)

Claim! You can use the art in my signature and avatar as a ref!

I'm sorry it took me so long but I went on an art hiatus T_T But I finished her today!



Spoiler: Voila!


----------



## Airtime (Jul 10, 2016)

-SKIP THIS, DON'T DRAW MY OCS-


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jul 10, 2016)

So erm what do I do now?

http://toyhou.se/FaithTrustPixieDust/characters


----------



## jiny (Jul 10, 2016)

claim

preferred ocs are here !!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 10, 2016)

Claim again!


Spoiler: Here you go c:










My ocs are in my sig


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 10, 2016)

Claim! Anyone from {~}
For GoldieJoan!


----------



## Elov (Jul 10, 2016)

I really enjoyed making this! I made a base for pixels a few months back because I was thinking about making a shop here, but I never ended up using it... So this was a really fun opportunity to finally put it to use. c: I hope you like it! ^^

Animated:





Non animated:





Big version:





My Ocs: [x] or [x]


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 10, 2016)

Claim!
OCs in Sig





Weee


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 11, 2016)

Claim! 
Draw my face?  http://babykittenlove.deviantart.com/art/DA-ID-619904014


----------



## Elov (Jul 13, 2016)

I tried my best. >.<










[x] or [x]

or maybe my two dogs together if you like drawing animals? [x]


----------



## Gir (Jul 13, 2016)

Claim.



Spoiler:  For Elov



Feel free to PM me if you want anything changed.






I'd like art of my mayor please. Either outfit is fine: Reference


----------



## ~Mae~ (Jul 14, 2016)

Claim!



Spoiler







Refs in sig, any is fine


----------



## apharel (Jul 15, 2016)

Lol wow, didn't realize my post didn't go through until I finished drawing. +_+;;;




Sorry my chibis aren't too good lol. Damn her other eye should be winking in reaction to the light from the glow wand, but OH WELL. OTL


References here >w<


apharel said:


> Mayor Poppy [x]
> Souffle [x]


----------



## 666 (Jul 15, 2016)

https://imgur.com/a/2kPUk
I'm on vacation so I couldn't do it digitally but OH WHALE
It's not perfect boot I tried 
I still need to make a character RIP
I never really got around to making one but I guess I probably should... Uhhh idk what the person below me could draw


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

apharel said:


> Lol wow, didn't realize my post didn't go through until I finished drawing. +_+;;;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But your art is so bootiful! ♡
seriously





--


Claim! 
sorry if i hurt your eyes in any form for making this too cute

For the person below me you can find the OCs in my sig where it says [Toyhouse]
Feel free to choose anyone.


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 16, 2016)

Claim! Anyone from here?

For Skweekerz!


Spoiler: transparent 













Spoiler: bg


----------



## Jint (Jul 16, 2016)

claim!
anyone from here is good ^ q ^
http://toyhou.se/Jintii/characters/tagged:main/order:name/1 / http://toyhou.se/Jintii/characters/order:name/1

edit: nyan





​


----------



## Milleram (Jul 16, 2016)

Claim!

*Edit:*



Spoiler: Umei:











If someone could draw one of my OCs, that would be great.

http://sweet-misery788.deviantart.com/art/Vampire-Chibis-for-sweet-misery788-393351228


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 16, 2016)

Claim 

Anyone from my toyhou.se, in my sig

Tried to go lineless


Spoiler:  I hope you like it


----------



## piichinu (Jul 16, 2016)

I'll do it

Here's my toyhouse: http://toyhou.se/piichinu/characters

https://m.imgur.com/a/kLzNF


----------



## fionafireheart (Jul 16, 2016)

claim !!!

heres my mayor, fiona: http://imgur.com/mpy08WP

i finished!! http://imgur.com/a/32JwC


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 17, 2016)

Claim  

Draw Skywrath Mage?

http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/541833502834766268/210881D3E48643A0AB1F180A2936B2EE8DC35929/?interpolation=lanczos-none&output-format=jpeg&output-quality=95&fit=inside%7C268:268&composite-to=*,*%7C268:268&background-color=black


http://media.dota-trade.com/img/screenshots/l/w/wings-of-divine-ascension-4beucntld.jpg


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 17, 2016)

Claim
He looks hard but I'm gonna try him 
I tried at least


OCs in sig where it says toyhouse


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 17, 2016)

Claim :3 OCs in Sig under the toyhou.se link


Spoiler: Wee art










Her skin looked like a gretish tone but if that is not right let me know so I can fix it


----------



## raeepow (Jul 17, 2016)

Claim~
http://imgur.com/KUzWLv1 
Draw digitally, they said. It'll be easy, they said. Anyways, here you go~
My OCs --> http://imgur.com/a/cdMmU \(✧^✧)و


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2016)

ocs in sig under toyhou.se


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jul 18, 2016)

I finished Cadbberrys on the other page so Ill claim again!

Heres mine: http://toyhou.se/FaithTrustPixieDust/characters


----------



## riummi (Jul 18, 2016)

Spoiler: had to make up some details since i couldnt tell










http://toyhou.se/riummi/characters


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 18, 2016)

Claim :3 
OCs in sig under toyhouse


Spoiler: arts


----------



## ~Mae~ (Jul 18, 2016)

Claim ^_^




Characters in sig, any one is fine


----------



## Varil (Jul 19, 2016)

Claim! Looks fun. I'll try to finish before today ends.

draw one/both of these dudes for me please i'll personally love you forever and throw tbt at you if you draw both lmao im so desperate for otp art

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net.../Edward.png/revision/latest?cb=20100903110252
http://cdn.wikimg.net/strategywiki/images/0/0d/FERD_Leonardo.png

Edit: Went a bit experimental. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Jul 19, 2016)

Claim




Spoiler






Idci have more to do now 

Refs are in sig, any one is fine :3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 19, 2016)

MayorMae said:


> Claim
> 
> Idci have more to do now
> 
> Refs are in sig, any one is fine :3



Remember to wait three posts before claiming again!

Claim

OCs in sig under toyhou.se


Spoiler:  Sorry about it


----------



## 666 (Jul 20, 2016)

Claim. I don't have an OC yet so just draw the person above me

Again, I'm on vacation so I can't draw anything digitally but here you go:





Edit: I have no idea why the boots came out like that in the picture I'll try to retake it


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 20, 2016)

666 said:


> Claim. I don't have an OC yet so just draw the person above me



Claim do you want me to design you an OC for free? You could tell me whether you want them animal or human in VM/PM
And what theme they should be or something


----------



## namiieco (Jul 25, 2016)

B-bump...? ;v;


----------



## namiieco (Jul 25, 2016)

Bump..


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

I wish I could draw. >.<


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

guys don't post if you're not going to draw, it ruins the thread.. i appreciate the bumps but try not to bump frequently, especially if you're bumping by yourself. 

i don't have anything to draw. i guess i'll draw for skweekerz! 
edit: done


Spoiler










my characters are here: http://toyhou.se/yoonshi/characters/folder:90669/tagged:art+wanted/order:name/1


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 25, 2016)

kianli said:


> guys don't post if you're not going to draw, it ruins the thread.. i appreciate the bumps but try not to bump frequently, especially if you're bumping by yourself.
> 
> i don't have anything to draw. i guess i'll draw for skweekerz!
> 
> my characters are here: http://toyhou.se/yoonshi/characters/folder:90669/tagged:art+wanted/order:name/1



Claim! This looks fun! Could someone draw me? My Instagram is in my sig.


----------



## Varil (Jul 28, 2016)

Claim~~~

Draw one/both of these guys please~! cough willing compensate if you draw both <3

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/finalfantasy/images/9/99/Luneth1.jpg/revision/20080225080256
http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/finalfantasy/images/b/b3/Arc_FF3.jpg/revision/20100922020611

editedit: 





long hair is fun ^ o ^ didn't experiment as much this time around q _ q


----------



## Charlise (Jul 28, 2016)

Claim ~


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 28, 2016)

Varil said:


> Claim~~~
> 
> Draw one/both of these guys please~! cough willing compensate if you draw both <3
> 
> ...



I JUST SAW THIS THIS IS PERFECTION OMH


----------



## Varil (Jul 28, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> I JUST SAW THIS THIS IS PERFECTION OMH



STAHP YOU'RE MAKING ME BLUSH >////<
I'm glad you liked it! <3


Edit: To clarify, the next person's claim is Charlise's ^^ Although s/he hasn't post a ref yet. hmm.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 28, 2016)

Varil said:


> STAHP YOU'RE MAKING ME BLUSH >////<
> I'm glad you liked it! <3
> 
> 
> Edit: To clarify, the next person's claim is Charlise's ^^ Although s/he hasn't post a ref yet. hmm.



I'm working on it right now ^^

I would like Charlise and Deena together. I will post pictures if necessary.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 28, 2016)

Varil said:


> Claim~~~
> 
> Draw one/both of these guys please~! cough willing compensate if you draw both <3
> 
> ...



Here you go! It was my first time in like 3 months drawing on paper so I'm sorry if it looks bad ^^'


----------



## Varil (Jul 28, 2016)

Charlise said:


> Here you go! It was my first time in like 3 months drawing on paper so I'm sorry if it looks bad ^^' -snip-


(idk if we're allowed to post non-claim posts but I just wanted to say I love it! Thank you so much <3)


----------



## Charlise (Jul 28, 2016)

As I said before, I would like either or both of these villagers:
Charlise http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net...ise_HHD.png/revision/latest?cb=20160624003805
Deena http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...ew_Leaf.png/revision/latest?cb=20130708033218


----------



## Trystin (Jul 29, 2016)

Claim!!

Perhaps draw one of my Toyhou.se characters? The links are in my signature in the spoiler ~Toyhou.se Creations~  Here's more info on them as well!


Here ya go!! Sorry its so bad... I'm pretty new to digital art.


----------



## Seroja (Jul 29, 2016)

claim wooot. draw Pippy pls!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2016)

Claim!

Ocs in my sig, toyhouse link, draw whoever you like


Spoiler: No more villagers for me, ever


----------



## jiny (Jul 29, 2016)

mm claim

anyone from here is okay: http://toyhou.se/yoonshi/characters/folder:90669/tagged:art+wanted/order:name/1


----------



## Locket (Jul 29, 2016)

claim!

http://toyhou.se/Locket/characters




Spoiler:  ITS HUGE











:3

She was soo cute! Sorry there is no shading, I just did flat colors + blending


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 29, 2016)

Claim~
OCs in sig <3


----------



## Pearls (Jul 29, 2016)

Claim! 
OCs here c:


----------



## Tensu (Jul 29, 2016)

Claim!
Toyhouse in sig c:


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 29, 2016)

Claim!
toyhou.se


----------



## Aali (Jul 29, 2016)

Claim!

One of these two will do https://toyhou.se/497071.kioshi https://toyhou.se/497078.chi

@ardrey tysm, she is so cute I legit gasped when i opened the spoiler tab!


----------



## ardrey (Jul 29, 2016)

Claim!

Any one of the 3 in my sig please! Click on them for refs

Edit: 
@Aali | I decided to do a sketch of chi, hope you like it!



Spoiler: For Aali











@Skweekerz | HELLO <3 Can't wait to see what you whip up ;D


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 29, 2016)

CLAIM OMG ARDREY

also ocs in sig where it says toyhouse

--
@ardrey | Hey there! ♡
I'll be trying my hardest on your art! >v<
You are a major inspiration to me so I just HAD to claim under you! XD


----------



## ~Mae~ (Jul 29, 2016)

Claimm



Spoiler






Ref - http://toyhou.se/497246.max


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 30, 2016)

Claim! 
my toyhou.se


----------



## Aali (Jul 30, 2016)

Claim https://toyhou.se/497071.kioshi (please draw him smirking)


----------



## Locket (Jul 31, 2016)

Aali said:


> Claim https://toyhou.se/497071.kioshi (please draw him smirking)



Claim, I need boy practice 

https://toyhou.se/Locket/characters


----------



## ~Mae~ (Aug 1, 2016)

Claim ^_^

Ref - http://toyhou.se/497246.max


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Aug 2, 2016)

claim! he looks cute...



Reference for mine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Finished!:


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 2, 2016)

Claim!

OCs in sig where it says Toyhou.se
--
@Link_The_Heroine | Thank you! She looks adorable! ♡
Just wanna let you know you are only allowed to post once every three comments. :/


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Aug 2, 2016)

CLAIM! I must draw Omega! O:



Spoiler: Dealth











finished!: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -



Skweekerz said:


> Claim!
> 
> OCs in sig where it says Toyhou.se
> --
> ...



sorry


----------



## Bloody_House (Aug 2, 2016)

Claim! {~}


----------



## Aali (Aug 2, 2016)

Claim!
https://toyhou.se/419018.uchiki


----------



## Milleram (Aug 2, 2016)

Claim! Can someone please draw Anson? http://sta.sh/21rtzu5inm76

*Edit:*



Spoiler: Uchiki:


----------



## ~Mae~ (Aug 2, 2016)

Claim 



Draw Max? https://toyhou.se/497246.max/gallery


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 2, 2016)

Claim :0

Characters in sig where it says toyhouse


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Aug 3, 2016)

Claim! 

Finished: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










http://toyhou.se/504580.mineva-the-ghostbuster


----------



## Varil (Aug 12, 2016)

Y'know, I honestly don't know how to interpret that ref... but I'd hate to see this game die.





Draw me Genji. The rabbit villager.


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 12, 2016)

Claiimmm. I have drawn my precious baby before and Ill do it again dangit!

Edit; okay here u go, this is Rayen, if u wanna put clothes on him he likes all black and fancy jewelry


Spoiler


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 27, 2016)

I know we are not allowed to bump but this thread is basically dead so maybe this bump will bring it back to life?


----------



## Varil (Sep 11, 2016)

bump
cmon guys, why is it dead


----------



## namiieco (Sep 13, 2016)

EloquentElixir didnt seem to post a ref 

http://toyhou.se/442275.yuki ?


----------



## RainyCat (Sep 20, 2016)

idk what's happening so imma just post: http://xxrainsparksxx.deviantart.com/art/mer-girl-633080998

some one please draw my human!lapis lazuli


----------



## FleuraBelle (Sep 20, 2016)

RainyCat said:


> idk what's happening so imma just post: http://xxrainsparksxx.deviantart.com/art/mer-girl-633080998
> 
> some one please draw my human!lapis lazuli



Ooh! I wanna draw her! I'll do so probs later today if I have the time. >w<


Here are my characters (there are more in the secondary folder)
but feel free to draw whoever lol
http://toyhou.se/Skweekerz/characters


----------



## Pearls (Sep 20, 2016)

Claim! 
Draw anyone in the toyhouse link in my sig c:


----------



## tae (Sep 20, 2016)

claimed!
a a a a this thread is so cute!

all my ocs can be found in the toyhouse link in my sig.


*edit:* i didn't know how to do her eyebrows bc none of your refs have them visible oops.


----------



## Varil (Sep 26, 2016)

Aww, cute OCs. Claim.
(Oops, forgot to post refs. Uh. Draw me Zexion and/or Demyx from Kingdom Hearts?)

Edit: all done~ mmm drawing gays is fun


----------



## Lugh (Nov 7, 2016)

This is technically cheating but I just want to bump this thread


Spoiler











Next person, draw your favorite character.


----------



## ~Mae~ (Nov 8, 2016)

Lol claim :3 if anyone still does this then my refs are in toyhouse in my sig


----------



## Darumy (Nov 8, 2016)

Claim.

uhh might as well throw my current favorite in here

Gerrant from DN!

Done:



Spoiler: Lilla


----------

